# 1st Picture With My New Powershot A80



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I recieved the Canon A80 that Silver Hawk posted on the sales forum this morning - just a great little camera. I haven't read the destruction book yet so I hope that the photos will improve. This is one of my favourite watches and what I've been wearing today (and for most of the week actually).

Cheers


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Paul









I had my eye on that Canon,for my lad for Xmas but you beat me to it









MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Mekanic, looking forward to many more like it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Good for a starter.

Like that watch. I wore it last night along with my Glycine. Thanks for the short loan of it Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No more pictures from me until I get my replacement
















Nice first picture with the A80 Paul


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nice results! It's about time I got a newer one.The trouble is,I paid Â£230 for mine in Jan 2003 and it's now only worth about Â£50.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice pic Paul, and a nice camera too. I have the A70 which is a little belter, so I guess the A80 is even better.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The tool is only as good as the man behind it..................









Ok, I stink.
















Neither of the digital cameras I've owned have let me down yet. I might get sucked into buying "vintage" digital cameras like I do with watches. :bites lip smilie:

Sorry, I forgot. I did that when I bought the Nikon Coolpix 990.









I'm still working on the "vintage" mobile 'phone thing.







Sad.























If it produces the goods, don't knock it. IMVHO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

Nice pic Paul. Good luck with the new camera. We've seen the quality from Hawkys pics.

I've never taken mine off of automatic.









Must read the "destructions" sometime.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Great first pic with the A80 Paul... looking forward to seeing some more

Cheers Mal


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

Cool watch ... and speaking of tools - that's a very potent looking hand-set.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Paul's new camera looks smart.

I'd be tempted. However it feels heavier than my Coolpix 775. Also for what I do mine seems to work fine. Even more so with the last few i've done.

Yes, the Candino is a smart watch isn't it?


----------

